# How can I powder Berries?



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

Its so strange this topic is no where to be found. Perhaps its silly to bother but id like to hear some thoughts.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

dehydrate them and then pulverize them in a food processor


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> dehydrate them and then pulverize them in a food processor


i second what Genevieve says could try putting thru a grain mill also


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> dehydrate them and then pulverize them in a food processor


This is the perfect way to do it!


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those magic bullets work really well. IMO easier than a food processor. They can be found in thrift stores pretty often.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Coffee grinder can work too.


----------

